# Sex



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Not to get all porno, but are we including birth control in our preps?


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

FatTire said:


> Not to get all porno, but are we including birth control in our preps?


Why would people do that? We can always count on government to provide birth control for free. Even after the SHTF it will still magically be there and paid for by someone else. It's kind of like air - always there and free for the taking. Right?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I have condoms in my BOB.They make great water carriers according to the SAS.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Happily married, wife has IUD. No real need for condoms. You do bring up a good question though.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

You sure know how to get my attention!


----------



## momofsix (Mar 21, 2012)

From a women's perspective IUDs can fall out. We are a blended family with 6 little ones so I got fixed lol we finally figured out what causes it! Lol


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Not something I have to worry about! But folks can always go back to the rhythm method. For *most* women (there are exceptions) ovulation occurs 12-14 days in to the cycle if I remember correctly. Been a while since I had to worry about that.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Why bother with protection .... if the SHTF, wouldn't you want more babies to replenish the population?


----------



## NorCalSurvivalist (Mar 26, 2012)

Good topic! Things can change real quick when times are stressful, so I put up some protection just in case. More mouths to feed is not on my agenda!

It's always interesting to think about just how different life can be if the hammer falls. This one subject can be a game changer.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

md, you have far more faith in the rhythm method than I do. I'd guess about a gazzilion Catholics won't vouch for it's reliability either.

I do agree that birth control in a SHTF scenario is valid, though. Until fairly recent times, childbirth was a major killer of women, and if things get tough, poor prenatal nutrition could affect moms and newborns. While just saying no during tough (and fertile) times might sound good in theory, I think history has pretty well debunked its efficacy as a method of birth control. As the professor in Jurrasic Park said, "Life will find a way".


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

NaeKid said:


> Why bother with protection .... if the SHTF, wouldn't you want more babies to replenish the population?


Quoted for truth... replenish the tribe.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I guess we're thinking with our little head now.


----------



## NorCalSurvivalist (Mar 26, 2012)

Rhythm method doesn't work. I'm sitting next to proof of that right now.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

You know what women that use the rhythm method of birth control are called?


Mom


----------



## Rachel (Mar 5, 2012)

FAM (fertility awareness method) works much better for trying to avoid. It uses cervical position, cervical fluid and temps to confirm ovulation. Taking Charge of Your Fertility by Toni Weschler is a really great book that explains it. Rhythm method doesn't work because most women do not ovulate around 12-14 days after their period starts, and that can change based on if the woman is stressed. (it will delay ovulation). Also, sperm can live for up to 8 days in the fallopian tubes, so you could technically have unprotected sex on day 5, ovulate on day 12 and get pregnant. It isn't common but I know several people that this has happened to (they temped and were sure of ovulation, hubs was deployed so there was no sex at any other time). 

Anyhoo, based on personal experience, it works. We successfully avoided for 2 years before we first started trying to conceive, got pregnant first try. We used protection while avoiding until we were positive of ovulation (so 3-4 days after temp rise). We then avoided until trying to conceive again, got pregnant 4 times in 13 months (miscarried 3 times), so obviously, it was not because we weren't fertile. We have been avoiding the last 6 months since my cycles came back after our son was born and no pregnancies. At any rate, I think every woman should read the book I mentioned, it really explains how our bodies work well and would be very useful information to know in a SHTF situation. 

There is also another birth control pill that is cheap that supposedly works well, Saheli? They use it in India, I haven't looked too much into it, but from what I can tell, everyone is really happy with it, and it doesn't mess with hormones like normal BC does.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Yeah. They are packed in there with the solar-powered "toys".


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Nope. No birth control in my prepping.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

No worries here bout that!

Always found the shotgun ta be a perty fair birthcontrol device.


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> No worries here bout that!
> 
> Always found the shotgun ta be a perty fair birthcontrol device.


Well not for everyone. Lol. My oldest son is alive. His grandpas shotgun birthcontrol method didn't work to well. Although. He did shoot. Rocksalt really hurts. But still I'm hard headed and went back.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

I guess for the younger crowd on here it's a concern... but for the rest of us older folk.... well let's just say nature has provide birth control already.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

mdprepper said:


> Not something I have to worry about! But folks can always go back to the rhythm method.





horseman09 said:


> md, you have far more faith in the rhythm method than I do. I'd guess about a gazzilion Catholics won't vouch for it's reliability either.


My Catholic parents planned to have 2 kids. The rhythm method blessed them 6 and a miscarriage thrown in as well.

Oh yea, to answer the question; I took care of birth control 15 years ago. 30 minutes as an outpatient snip-snip. No more kids.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

I think it's an extremely important part of planning for many reasons. More mouths to feed, less mobility with very small children, potentially more medical concerns (toddlers get hurt a LOT), labor and delivery concerns. If you are planning that you'll probably have kids after :shtf:, you will have a whole other area of things to stock. Diapers, diapers and more diapers, even getting enough of the washable cloth kind can be pretty expensive cause you're not going to be able to buy as you go like you do with disposable. Clothing is an issue too. Older children don't grow quite as fast as a 0-12 month child, so even with only 4 or 5 outfits, they'll grow out of them really quickly. I'm not saying don't have any kids, but I would very carefully consider all the implications to your prepping that having a family, or expanding your current family can have. 

As a side note, I have 5 kids because of the 'rhythm method


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

NaeKid said:


> Why bother with protection .... if the SHTF, wouldn't you want more babies to replenish the population?


Well it's not a bad idea unless you happen to be living in some remote valley in a tent. Just thought of something, there's a little community out toward the coast in the coastal mountains called Remote.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

When I first saw this thread, the one right under it was "Ammo: How much is enough", and as my eyes skimmed over it I thought it said "Sex: How much is enough?!"  :lolsmash:

On the same note as this thread... I have a very good book of midwifery, and it might be a good idea to at least download and print up some basic birthing instructions. Even if you don't intend to need them yourself, they could be very handy to someone else later on. Or you might even need them yourself, to deliver someone's child.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Yikes! I had no idea the rhythm method was so unreliable. I had to take double doses of fertility medications to get each of my kids. The rest of ya'll are a fertile bunch!!!


----------



## Rachel (Mar 5, 2012)

There is a free book by gregory something called emergency childbirth, I will link the pdf later.


----------



## Rachel (Mar 5, 2012)

Gregory white emergency childbirth
Http://www.rixafreeze.com/pdf/gregorywhite.pdf


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

The sight of me nakid is all that is usualy all that is needed for birth control !


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

My GHB (nearing some from of completion) has condoms. One plus a spare sock equals emergency canteen. 

But if a hot chick wants a water bottle or two or maybe a few snicker bars they might have another use. 

Then again they might be useful for barter in their own right.


----------



## beansbullets (Mar 1, 2012)

bahramthered said:


> My GHB (nearing some from of completion) has condoms. One plus a spare sock equals emergency canteen.
> 
> But if a hot chick wants a water bottle or two or maybe a few snicker bars they might have another use.
> 
> Then again they might be useful for barter in their own right.


So I guess " ribbed for her pleasure" equals non-slip grip. Might want to skip the lubed ones for drinking purposes though. Just a thought!


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

*Replacement Rate*



NaeKid said:


> Why bother with protection .... if the SHTF, wouldn't you want more babies to replenish the population?


Right on NaeKid! I am a firm believer that more people = more safety in the long run. In the short run children may be difficult to provide for and care for, particularly if your group consists of just your family. That's why you need more than one family--division of labor. But ESPECIALLY if its TEOTWAWKI who do you expect to take care of you if you get sick or old? I mean are you expecting to still be able to collect Social Security after a REAL collapse.

One of the things you don't hear a lot about, because it doesn't correspond to the popular narrative of history, is that ONE KEY FACTOR in our debt crisis, and therefore in the economic collapse that many of us are preparing for, is global population aging. Go ahead, type it in to google, it turns out that while the UN is warning about so called "over-population" they are also concerned about depopulation, about the population getting older because we aren't having enough children and thus destabilizing our society.

Its simple math 2 parents need to have at minimum 2.1 children to keep the population of young always greater than the population of old they need to provide and care for. Back in the 40s when Social Security first started up there were something like 7 or 8 young people paying to care for each old person. You can see how this is much more affordable. Today, having killed over 50million babies in the womb and contracepted countless more out of existence, the number is down to 2 or 3, and that number is quickly declining.

If the SHTF, long term survival requires children. I mean what is the point of survival without them anyway???


----------



## DirtyHarry (Mar 8, 2012)

Reading these comments it's easy to see that there are very different definitions of what SHTF means. If your idea of a SHTF situation only lasts a month or so then why not plan for birth control? (All though not being able to shower for a week or ten days at a time might be enough birth control for awhile.) If your idea of a SHTF situation means the end of civilization as we know it, then you might want to learn a new method. History has proven one thing however. No matter how bad the situation gets there will be babies coming along sooner or later.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

DirtyHarry said:


> If your idea of a SHTF situation only lasts a month or so then why not plan for birth control? If your idea of a SHTF situation means the end of civilization as we know it, then you might want to learn a new method.


If its going to last only a few months then why would you need/want to contracept? The fact remains that children are natures PRIMARY way for humans to prep. Reproduction is a great way for your bio-diversity to survive even if you don't.


----------



## Autumnvicky (Mar 30, 2012)

Women wait years for favorable conditions for children. When SHTF how many women would want to have sex? They'd be more focused on survival. Who would help them gather resources to feed herself and unborn infant? Pregnancy and giving birth would because more risky without hospitals to help.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Autumnvicky said:


> Women wait years for favorable conditions for children. When SHTF how many women would want to have sex? They'd be more focused on survival. Who would help them gather resources to feed herself and unborn infant? Pregnancy and giving birth would because more risky without hospitals to help.


I thought the same thing until I read the blog about the survivor during the war in Yugoslavia.
He said one of the thing that surprised him was how peoples attitudes changed regarding sex.
His experience was it became more accepted and easy to hook up during the crisis. Something about living for today because tomorrow wasn't guaranteed and life was so miserable you took pleasure when you could.
As far as me planning for birth control that was taken care of in 1978, 2 months after my son was born. Then my wife made doubly sure a few years later.

I just realized we are talking about couples planning.
Attacks on women will be a constant threat and one of the worst thing would be a pregnancy from being raped.
Maybe an IUD or other semi permanent device would be best.


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

The IUD may not be that great of an idea. I got pregnant after having one in place for 3 1/2 years. Completely dismissed the idea that I was pregnant since I was told it was "impossible" with the IUD and didn't see a doctor until I was 12 weeks along. The doctor even told me there was no way I was pregnant after asking me what BC I had been using until I took a blood test. Turns out it was an ectopic pregnancy, and the baby had already died by the time I was seen. I was extremely fortunate that my fallopian tube did not rupture, or I could have bleed to death very quickly. I now have a lot of scar tissue in that tube, and the chances of another ectopic pregnancy are greatly increased because of that. I was fortunate enough to go on to have my youngest child without any problems, and my DH got the snip last year.


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

We keep condoms on hand at all times, and in my B.O.B. The way we see it (and thanks to the whole Sarah Fluke debacle giving us "inspired" math), if a box has 10 in it, we'd need 12 boxes to last a year (that's 3 times a week, three weeks a month, or you could just do 120/[52-12]). By that time, if the world has came back 'round, then we're good to go. If not, well, it'd probably be stable enough to bring new life back into the equation.

IF we're lucky enough to be blessed with a son before the :shtf:, then I will go shortly after he's born and get the smash'n'snip done. I'm sure my wife may very well go and get the "double proof" done on her as well, just to make sure that NOTHING goes wrong. Remember, in survival, two is one and one is NONE.

But yes, contraceptive is VERY important in our preps, if ya catch my drift. *wink wink nod nod nudge nudge if-ya-know-what-I-mean*


----------



## Hubie1110 (Mar 18, 2012)

This is probably a newbie question, but what type of condoms would you put in a B.O.B. or does it not matter if you keep them updated?


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Short term, a supply of condoms or insuring adequate prescription pills would be suitable. A long term situation? Many women in the past and today have relied on various herbal remedies to prevent pregnancy or cause early miscarriage/abortion, depends on the herb used.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

Whatever you use normally. Condoms last for years, just check the dates when you check your bag. I consider them part of my first aid, and plan to check the experations at the same time I go through my medical kit. I expect them to be useless or used as canteens. Hopefully useless.

Got to admit they're probably the only item I might need in a hurry that's not in a outside pocket.


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hubie1110 said:


> This is probably a newbie question, but what type of condoms would you put in a B.O.B. or does it not matter if you keep them updated?


I would suggest Trojan (TROJAN MAN!). DO keep them rotated. When you use up a box, get a new one, and move to the next oldest one. They usually only have about a 2 year shelf life, give or take. I would also suggest latex, assuming you're not allergic.

...

And plenty of C batteries.:lolsmash::ignore::ignore::ignore:


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*I can attest*



bahramthered said:


> Whatever you use normally. Condoms last for years, just check the dates when you check your bag. I consider them part of my first aid, and plan to check the experations at the same time I go through my medical kit. I expect them to be useless or used as canteens. Hopefully useless.
> 
> Got to admit they're probably the only item I might need in a hurry that's not in a outside pocket.


I can attest to condoms lasting for years, I carried the same condom in my wallet all through four years of high school .


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

Diego2112 said:


> I would suggest Trojan (TROJAN MAN!).They usually only have about a 2 year shelf life, give or take.


Two years after shtf, You'll have to dig out Grand Dad's ole' buck skin. You just have to remember to shake the f*** out of it after each use. :visual:


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

I just remembered an old poem:
In days of old when nights were bold, and rubbers weren't invented....They tied a sock around their c**k, and babies were prevented. -author unknown


----------



## Kellog (Mar 3, 2012)

JoKing said:


> I just remembered an old poem:
> In days of old when nights were bold, and rubbers weren't invented....They tied a sock around their c**k, and babies were prevented. -author unknown


Hmmm....yeah....If I were approached by a knightly looking gentleman so attired, it would pretty much finish the mood for me. Pretty hard to get romantic when you are rolling on the floor laughing...maybe that's how the expression "a roll in the hay" got started.

Oh dear...I just had an even worse thought: "Sock it to me" ?? :ignore:


----------



## snipers_girl101 (Feb 13, 2012)

momofsix said:


> From a women's perspective IUDs can fall out. We are a blended family with 6 little ones so I got fixed lol we finally figured out what causes it! Lol


We are a blended family, too, but our youngest is 15! We had kids when we were young and didnt know any better LOL! When hubby and I got together we realized...his ex had had a hysterectomy, my ex had had a vacestomy...together we could be in trouble! Long term issues did occur to us, the IUD can dislodge and would not be replacable by us, so he made an appointment and did the deed.

I gave alot of thought to childbirth possibly with out medical support, I'm not 20 anymore and of the three kids had one that was very difficult and wouldnt have had a positive outcome for either of us without medical care. Most people don't think about dying in childbirth these days, but when I had him I had a stark reminder of how easy it could be without "modern medicine".

Good, topic, hopefully more people will think about it and add contraceptives to their prepping.


----------



## Autumnvicky (Mar 30, 2012)

There are condoms with teeth (called Rape-aXe) used to prevent rape. Girl puts it in herself, it allows the guy to enter but then the backward facing teeth hang on to his...  It shouldn't injure him as long as he doesn't try pulling it off by himself. He'll need a little help getting it off. Giving the girl a chance to escape. 

Should pregnancy vitamins be added to a lady's bug out bag?


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Autumnvicky said:


> There are condoms with teeth (called Rape-aXe) used to prevent rape. Girl puts it in herself, it allows the guy to enter but then the backward facing teeth hang on to his...  It shouldn't injure him as long as he doesn't try pulling it off by himself. He'll need a little help getting it off. Giving the girl a chance to escape.
> 
> Should pregnancy vitamins be added to a lady's bug out bag?


Then the rapist kills the woman in a fit of rage.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

backlash said:


> Then the rapist kills the woman in a fit of rage.


Your name makes that comment a pure bit of irony.

I do agree that it's a good idea in the modern world, but a better one would be to carry a big stick, so to speak. Be careful not to put yourself in a situation such as this.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

Autumnvicky said:


> There are condoms with teeth (called Rape-aXe) used to prevent rape. Girl puts it in herself, it allows the guy to enter but then the backward facing teeth hang on to his...  It shouldn't injure him as long as he doesn't try pulling it off by himself. He'll need a little help getting it off. Giving the girl a chance to escape.
> 
> Should pregnancy vitamins be added to a lady's bug out bag?


Your seriously gonna allow your self to be overpowered, stripped and penetrated to employ that thing? I mean what if he handcuffs or otherwise restrains you before hand? What if he puts a hand down there and feels it? What if it works and he starts bleeding down there? STD? And your gonna wear that every day on the off chance someone might attack you today?

I'm with Backlash; I think you just converted an attack into your murder. And if he was gonna kill you anyway you just pissed him off. There's death and there's torture and dying screaming. Dead either way but one strikes me as worse way to get there.

The only way I can think of that being an effective weapon is if you baited a male into having sex you and he discovered that thing the hard way. I'd expect to die though.


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

bahramthered said:


> Your seriously gonna allow your self to be overpowered, stripped and penetrated to employ that thing? I mean what if he handcuffs or otherwise restrains you before hand? What if he puts a hand down there and feels it? What if it works and he starts bleeding down there? STD? And your gonna wear that every day on the off chance someone might attack you today?
> 
> I'm with Backlash; I think you just converted an attack into your murder. And if he was gonna kill you anyway you just pissed him off. There's death and there's torture and dying screaming. Dead either way but one strikes me as worse way to get there.
> 
> The only way I can think of that being an effective weapon is if you baited a male into having sex you and he discovered that thing the hard way. I'd expect to die though.


I think it would be far more useful if it (the Rape-aXe) identified the threat, and then LAUNCHED ITSELF at the attacker. Not only would it take him off guard, giving the woman a chance to get away, it'd be hilarious as ****! (Don't mind me, I'm :nuts

My solution to rape has always been the same. My wife carries something that has a delivery like a brick through a plate glass window, on top of a very large skinning knife (her pocketbook is MASSIVE). Couple all that with the fact I taught her what I learned in the middle east-she's probably one of the more deadly women you'll ever meet.

And callous when it comes to that, too. She will show no mercy.

---

Back to the topic at hand. Condoms, prenatal vitamins, and liquor (hey, you've got to get 'em in the mood SOMEHOW, right?) are a must if you plan on having kids after the :shtf:.

Also, from what little I remember of high school history, you CAN use a pig's intestine (or sheep, for that matter, or any OTHER animal, probably) with a series of very tight knots tied in the end of it. May not prevent STDs, and probably would not be the 87% effective rate of modern condoms, but damn, in a pinch, go slaughter the pig, get your freak on! (Don't mind me, I'm :nuts:!)


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

My wife had her tubes tied years ago. For some of us, making sure we have enough viagra is a necessity too.


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

BillS said:


> My wife had her tubes tied years ago. For some of us, making sure we have enough viagra is a necessity too.


Honestly, most narcotics have that effect on me. Percocet is the WORST for it...

And I've got probably a 90 day supply of that stuff!


----------



## Autumnvicky (Mar 30, 2012)

Diego2112 said:


> I think it would be far more useful if it (the Rape-aXe) identified the threat, and then LAUNCHED ITSELF at the attacker. Not only would it take him off guard, giving the woman a chance to get away, it'd be hilarious as ****! (Don't mind me, I'm :nuts


That would be so funny! 

How will pregnant women get all their body needs after SHTF? Are there certain herbs or minerals she could look for if she didn't have pregnancy vitamins?


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

Autumnvicky said:


> That would be so funny!
> 
> How will pregnant women get all their body needs after SHTF? Are there certain herbs or minerals she could look for if she didn't have pregnancy vitamins?


Same way they did BEFORE pregnancy vitamins, I suppose... Not sure what that was, but it seemed to work well.

Or whatever it is they're doing in other, third world countries? If you find info, please, share! :flower:


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

Diego2112, why did you quote me when you didn't reference anything I said?


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

bahramthered said:


> Diego2112, why did you quote me when you didn't reference anything I said?


Oh but I did. See, my first bit was building upon your last bit. Sorry I didn't actually agree/disagree in the text, I thought it was implicit that in my quoting, and then going on about how the item SHOULD work...

As stated in my signature, I AM fairly well medicated tonight.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

Diego2112. k. I don't see it it though.

I asked 2 of my female coworkers (yes we're cool on this sort of thing) tonight if they would feel better if they had this thing. The straight woman said yes and the lez woman cringed. what that says about society; I don't know.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Momma Said*



Autumnvicky said:


> There are condoms with teeth (called Rape-aXe) used to prevent rape. Girl puts it in herself, it allows the guy to enter but then the backward facing teeth hang on to his...  It shouldn't injure him as long as he doesn't try pulling it off by himself. He'll need a little help getting it off. Giving the girl a chance to escape.
> 
> Should pregnancy vitamins be added to a lady's bug out bag?


A forty year old dentist got married and confessed to his bride that he had no experiance. She told him what to do but he balked because his mother had told him there were teeth down there.

She insisted that he look to see that his mother was lieing.

He took a look and she asked him if he could see any teeth down there.

He replied, " no I don't but considering the condition of your gums, I'm not suprised !


----------



## Elinor0987 (May 28, 2010)

I think most of the pregnancies that occur after shtf will happen within the first few months. Beyond that it would become more difficult because fats and carbohydrates are needed to produce some of the hormones needed for menstruation. Once the food supply is cut off to most of the people, it will eventually start to take its toll on their bodies. That is also why the absence of a period is one of the criteria used to diagnose anorexia.


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

Elinor0987 said:


> I think most of the pregnancies that occur after shtf will happen within the first few months. Beyond that it would become more difficult because fats and carbohydrates are needed to produce some of the hormones needed for menstruation. Once the food supply is cut off to most of the people, it will eventually start to take its toll on their bodies. That is also why the abscence of a period is one of the criteria used to diagnose anorexia.


For most people, yes. But for people out my way, virtually everyone I know is a capable hunter/forester/mountaineer/fisher. There's no shortage of food supply, not to mention that when the :shtf:, I doubt very seriously if fishing at a hatchery will be an issue.

Not 2 miles from my house I routinely spot gaggles of deer, herds of geese, and flocks of cow (don't mind me, I'm :nuts:!).

I'm also fairly well versed in the ways of the wild, what I can and cannot eat. So, my wife will have no problem getting pregnant, in theory.

Granted, if she WERE unable to get preggers... :ignore::ignore::ignore::ignore::ignore::ignore::ignore::ignore:


----------



## beansbullets (Mar 1, 2012)

Elinor0987 said:


> I think most of the pregnancies that occur after shtf will happen within the first few months. Beyond that it would become more difficult because fats and carbohydrates are needed to produce some of the hormones needed for menstruation. Once the food supply is cut off to most of the people, it will eventually start to take its toll on their bodies. That is also why the abscence of a period is one of the criteria used to diagnose anorexia.


But what about Africa? Food has been in short supply there for years and they are still squeezing out pups without a problem.


----------



## Elinor0987 (May 28, 2010)

beansbullets said:


> But what about Africa? Food has been in short supply there for years and they are still squeezing out pups without a problem.


That's a good question. I didn't think about that when I made the post! oops: I can only speculate and say that it's possible their bodies have adapted to living on small amounts of food and certain biological functions continue. It's an entirely different matter in industrialized nations where the food supply is ample and included in it are heavy amounts of sugars, fats, and starches. I've been on low carb diets before and can tell you from my own experience that if I stay on it long enough, I'll stop having a period from not getting the usual amount of carbs. It would take a while but eventually people would adapt to their new diets. In the mean time they'll be going through a lot of metabolic changes. Now I'm off to go find my dunce cap...


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Pull...stomach...:scratch

weird post but it is the first one I read all the way through that was at 7 pages...:lolsmash:


----------



## beansbullets (Mar 1, 2012)

Such a great topic, it sure wondered off from the direction I thought it would go.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

Well, we keep condoms in the house, but not in our BOB. If we have the time and the energy whilst trying to adapt to the new lifestyle we would adopt after everything goes belly up, then we might engage in the sort of activities that could bring about children. But there are other ways to satisfy desires.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Condoms (plain, no goodies) are good for transporting water, sterile wound dressings, ect... Couldn't hurt to have few


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

FatTire said:


> Condoms (plain, no goodies) are good for transporting water...


Use flavored condoms instead of Kool Aid packets to cut down on storage space.


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

JoKing said:


> Use flavored condoms instead of Kool Aid packets to cut down on storage space.


May I add that to my signature? PLEASE OH PLEASE?


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

Diego2112 said:


> May I add that to my signature? PLEASE OH PLEASE?


Go ahead, I'm done with it lol.


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

JoKing said:


> Go ahead, I'm done with it lol.


ADDED. Thank you, mate. :2thumb:

Was too funny to not to.


----------



## Booger (Feb 13, 2012)

Control the cock. SPERM GIVES YOU POWER


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

Booger said:


> Control the cock. SPERM GIVES YOU POWER


No, it's retention give females power over males. Get enough and you'll do all kinds of crazy things to give it to them.

Oh Wait giving it to them gives them all kinds of power over you...

Screw sex in the disaster. Get some knleenex and a magazine.


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

Booger said:


> Control the cock. SPERM GIVES YOU POWER


If that's the case, I'll sell you a self serve bucket of horsepower lol.


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

Suddenly I feel like I'm back in high school at my lunch table... These are the kinds of things we'd talk about whenever TEOTWAWKI came up.

...

Which was quite alot, actually. Usually because of a Zombie Something or Other-we were all fairly big Biohazard (Resident Evil) fans.

I'm still trying to figure out how this went from a semi-intellectual discussion of contraceptive when the :shtf: to tossing off... Ah well, makes this place fun to stay around!

Also, JoKing, for the love of all that is sacred, PLEASE stop being so damn quotable! I'll run out of room in my signature! :beercheer:


----------



## USTO1 (Mar 29, 2012)

Condoms are in our kit. LOTS OF THEM.
1 - good for storage and water.
2 - i am thinking if things go bad, it's going to be a lot like prison and well.......... if someone is going to be forced to do something (sexual) they might be able to say "well, throw on a condom at least." they may or may not, but the option is there.
3 - in desperate times, people may trade sex for supplies to try and survive another day. I would never want to see someone do this, but if someone in my group felt that's what they needed to do, I hope they would try to protect themselves as much as possible. 

I know, I think to the extreme. But desperate times make people to desperate things.


----------



## fondini (Mar 18, 2012)

FatTire said:


> Condoms (plain, no goodies) are good for transporting water, sterile wound dressings, ect... Couldn't hurt to have few


UMMM.....MAKE SURE YOU TELL YOUR WIFE WHY YOU ARE BUYING CONDOMS AHEAD OF TIME...JUST SAYING....lol


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

I have an ex wife


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

USTO1 said:


> Condoms are in our kit. LOTS OF THEM.
> 1 - good for storage and water.
> 2 - i am thinking if things go bad, it's going to be a lot like prison and well.......... if someone is going to be forced to do something (sexual) they might be able to say "well, throw on a condom at least." they may or may not, but the option is there.
> 3 - in desperate times, people may trade sex for supplies to try and survive another day. I would never want to see someone do this, but if someone in my group felt that's what they needed to do, I hope they would try to protect themselves as much as possible.
> ...


Sex for supplies isn't desperate. Sex for $20s isn't as you can see in about every city.

If a disaster happens I expect a lot of women to turn to the oldest profession. Least while supplies are plentiful and strangers won't get shot on sight.

Heck I just met a female prepper. She just broke up with her ex and got kicked out. I seriously got the impression she was trying to use sex to get onto a prep. Shame my prep is just starting I could have had a hot girl to work with. Or maybe I dodged a bullet...


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

FatTire said:


> I have an ex wife


See?! If you would have told her ahead of time...lol


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

JoKing said:


> See?! If you would have told her ahead of time...lol


That's funny my ex wife found a box of condoms I purchased when my boys started dating. I got it to make sure they would have them. Man the hell she raised when she fond the box with 2 missing. I like to never got that explained to her. Of course we were still married then.


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

md1911 said:


> That's funny my ex wife found a box of condoms I purchased when my boys started dating. I got it to make sure they would have them. Man the hell she raised when she fond the box with 2 missing. I like to never got that explained to her. Of course we were still married then.


Lol(sympathy). Sounds like you had to pick between battling with your wife for buying you kids condoms or risking the fallout from mis perception. Catch 22. 
I had to explain to my ex why my buddy's underwear was under our bed...WAIT A MINUTE?!


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

JoKing said:


> Lol(sympathy). Sounds like you had to pick between battling with your wife for buying you kids condoms or risking the fallout from mis perception. Catch 22.
> I had to explain to my ex why my buddy's underwear was under our bed...WAIT A MINUTE?!


That's not as bad as trying to explain why your wifes 19 year old sisters bra is behind the seat of your pickup. That was tough. I was actually inecent. Belive it or not my son put it their on accedint. I had just bought the pickup from her. We were all at the beach and she asked my son to put her clothes in her truck. He just put them in the wrong truck. 2 weeks later my daughter went out to get something and found it.


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

md1911 said:


> That's not as bad as trying to explain why your wifes 19 year old sisters bra is behind the seat of your pickup. That was tough. I was actually inecent. Belive it or not my son put it their on accedint. I had just bought the pickup from her. We were all at the beach and she asked my son to put her clothes in her truck. He just put them in the wrong truck. 2 weeks later my daughter went out to get something and found it.


Had a buddy of mine get kicked out of his house, needed a place to crash for the night. I offered up my place, since he's my buddy, ya know? Anyway, I get a call at work the next day from my parents telling me that he's probably banging my wife. :scratch:

I'm thinking "What the actual F*** people?" So, I tell my boss I'm off to the house because of a domestic issue, get there, find out that no, she had, in fact, NOT been banging my buddy-in fact, he had left shortly after I did that morning.

Not sure what that has to do with any of this, now that I think about it. Don't mind me, I'm :nuts:


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

I had a guy ask me the other day if me and my wife ever used the "pull it" method of birth control.

I told him , " No we just used the "name it" method !


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

bahramthered said:


> Sex for supplies isn't desperate. Sex for $20s isn't as you can see in about every city.
> 
> If a disaster happens I expect a lot of women to turn to the oldest profession. Least while supplies are plentiful and strangers won't get shot on sight.
> 
> Heck I just met a female prepper. She just broke up with her ex and got kicked out. I seriously got the impression she was trying to use sex to get onto a prep. Shame my prep is just starting I could have had a hot girl to work with. Or maybe I dodged a bullet...


I think alot of women will end up in that position. To be honest, if it's sex or starve I wouldn't blame them.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

valannb22 said:


> I think alot of women will end up in that position. To be honest, if it's sex or starve I wouldn't blame them.


Seems to me I read somewhere in the Bible about a shortage of men where women would be going after men and I think it may be like in the case of war, like WW I when so many men were killed that the ratio of women to men in Europe got so out of balance women would do anything for food, clothing or a place to live.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

valannb22 said:


> I think alot of women will end up in that position. To be honest, if it's sex or starve I wouldn't blame them.


I don't blame them if it's for student loans. I think it should be legal and regulated.

It's just a physical act that someone wants. So is moving boxes.

I figure in a survival situation I could get a lot of use out of anyone with the right personality. Be it the doctor when we're not injured, or the party girl when she's not warming my bed.


----------



## USTO1 (Mar 29, 2012)

I don't think my wife would give up sex for food. I think she would rather die, but who knows. When in the situation, it might be a different story. She's a tough cookie. 5ft 3in, 119 pound kick boxer with double D's. I am a lucky man............


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

bahramthered said:


> I don't blame them if it's for student loans. I think it should be legal and regulated.
> 
> It's just a physical act that someone wants. So is moving boxes.
> 
> I figure in a survival situation I could get a lot of use out of anyone with the right personality. Be it the doctor when we're not injured, or the party girl when she's not warming my bed.


Hypothetical: you have hardly any useful skills in TEOTWAWKI but you're a survivor. You feel desperate as you watch your starving family. You know that there is a colony of homosexuals(I'm trying to be serious giggle) not too far away and hear that they barter their goods for sex. 
Are you going to drop to your knees or bend over to feed your family?
If the answer is no-Is it because of pride, humiliation, morals, faith, cowardess, or "insert reason here"?
If the answer is yes-Is it because you swallowed your pride, or because you like to swallow something else?

Things that make you go Hmmm.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm neither defending nor condemning prostitution, but isn't it funny that we think nothing of watching a movie that shows people being shot, stabbed and slaughtered in various ways, but we shut off the TV if the kids are watching while a couple has sex. I'm just as guilty as everyone else, but isn't it strange? 

Really. We are all sexual beings and we like it that way and none of us (I hope) would enjoy killing other human beings, yet it's ok to routinely watch taking life but not making it. :nuts::dunno:

From another angle, Christ forgave the hooker but not (or maybe grudgingly) the money lender -- read that: banker -- yet in our mostly Christian society, banking is OK, and hooking is immoral? Again, :nuts::dunno:.

JMHO, but I would respect a woman who has to hook to feed her kids far more than a woman who would watch her kids starve rather than "trade".


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

JoKing said:


> Hypothetical: you have hardly any useful skills in TEOTWAWKI but you're a survivor. You feel desperate as you watch your starving family. You know that there is a colony of homosexuals(I'm trying to be serious giggle) not too far away and hear that they barter their goods for sex.
> Are you going to drop to your knees or bend over to feed your family?
> If the answer is no-Is it because of pride, humiliation, morals, faith, cowardess, or "insert reason here"?
> If the answer is yes-Is it because you swallowed your pride, or because you like to swallow something else?
> ...


Well now, this is really not a laughing matter. Boy did you ever flip a rock over that had a bunch of creatures under it. Just the other side of the mountain south of us is a little town that had or still has a colony of lesbians and homosexuals. Not only that they have a group that the locals call hooligans, people that harass others, are drunken and have taken over a beautiful park. I have heard they were run out of town, but I'd say these are the ones you are talking about.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm with horseman09. Our culture allows our kids to view and play with ridiculous violence and rejects even nudity let alone hard core sex.

Given a choice I'd rather have a kid way into sex than violence.


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

I think there will be SOME women who turn to prostitution, aye. That's a given. I also know that, at least the ladies *I* run with, would use their OTHER skillsets to provide for themselves/their family. 

Most every woman I know knows how to sew. They know how to garden. They know basics of mechanics. They have computer skills (which, with the joy of Faraday Cages, is a more useful skill than is given credit). They know how to handle kids (babysitting while the parents are out hunting etc). They all know how to cook. Most of 'em know how to hunt/track/trap. 

So, while I do think that most of your trust-fund babies who've had everything handed to them on a plate *may* turn to prostitution, I don't think that for most women in the "prepping" mindset (or even with half a grain of common sense) that it's going to be an issue.

Then again, I could be wrong. After all, I am just a mush young full of skull!


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

Viking said:


> ...they have a group that the locals call hooligans, people that harass others, are drunken and have taken over a beautiful park. I have heard they were run out of town, but I'd say these are the ones you are talking about.


I know that it's not a laughing matter, but if someone walked in on the conversation, they would think you were talking about an "Occupy" protest. Off subject, sorry.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Fun discussion. My hubby and I are past this, me, having had the cut snip and burn done day after the now almost 15 year old....it has been fully effective and no others have come along. However, I have a son who is 18 and his feance, and if things were awful, I would not want them to be unprepared in this arena. 

Although the idea of population replenishment seems good, I think it could also be very undesirable for the mother and child if the conditions were tough. Most modern women are not in the shape women used to be out in the pioneer times, and having a child in conditions other than what they are used to could be deadly. I think replenishment would have to wait till the younger women are used to their living conditions and are more fit.

Women used to die in childbirth, and it is something we have forgotten about. In our times, almost no woman dies giving birth, we forget how dangerous it can be. I can attest to this. Had my last one (nine pounds and premature) not been born in the hospital, I could have bled to death (tore me up and I would not stop bleeding). This is probably the most common reason women did die, second was infection, which is still something they warn you of and to watch for.

Now onto a woman being able to keep from being raped. Keeping a gun on hand and in a group is her best defense. Should she be using B/C to make sure if the unthinkable happened she would not get PG? I ride the fence on that, I think sure, but then again, keep yourself with the gun and attempt to stay with your group, and/or spouse at all times if possible, and you might be able to avoid roving sexual deviants.

Just so glad I am not able to produce, at this point in life pregnancy is unthinkable, could not imagine a woman in her 40's leaving that to chance.


----------



## beansbullets (Mar 1, 2012)

I think I will put some in my BOV


----------



## mtviolet (Sep 12, 2011)

beans and bullets your bov is a 67 camaro?


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Wasn't sure of the exact year but I thought the same thing. A Camero BOV? :dunno:


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> Wasn't sure of the exact year but I thought the same thing. A Camero BOV? :dunno:


When they get the hell out of Dodge, they want to get out QUICK! What's wrong with that? :2thumb:


----------



## beansbullets (Mar 1, 2012)

Forgive me if I still like to have fun, seemed to me someone on here would appreciate a classic car. Hasn't anyone seen Mad Max? I even have the little red button just like him. Runs on 100LL aviation fuel and a little NOS. just need a bandana for my dog and we are good.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

As I OP for this thread i just wanna say... Nice ride bud


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Diego2112 said:


> When they get the hell out of Dodge, they want to get out QUICK! *What's wrong with that?* :2thumb:


Do not go wherever the path may lead. Go instead where there IS no path and leave a trail.-Ralph Waldo Emerson

I believe your sig line answers that question quite well.


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> Do not go wherever the path may lead. Go instead where there IS no path and leave a trail.-Ralph Waldo Emerson
> 
> I believe your sig line answers that question quite well.


What can I say? The man knew his muscle cars!

What, whaaaa? (Don't mind me, I'm :nuts:!)


----------



## SlobberToofTigger (Dec 27, 2011)

beansbullets said:


> I think I will put some in my BOV


Nope not a prepper. Your garage is to clean... Big Grin.


----------



## Meg627 (Apr 16, 2012)

Man, where's the bucket of popcorn when you need one. 11 pages! Geesh. Humans and their attraction S-E-X...



NaeKid said:


> Why bother with protection .... if the SHTF, wouldn't you want more babies to replenish the population?


^ Yeah, that! 



Rachel said:


> FAM (fertility awareness method) works much better for trying to avoid.


^ And yes to that. We've used FAM for the whole time we've been married. We've got a bundle of kids, but they came when we wanted them to.

FAM and NFP methods are both very successful natural methods for bc. And no rubber in the way = awesomeness for both parties. Save your condoms for water.



BillM said:


> The sight of me nakid is all that is usualy all that is needed for birth control !


That's what "no-lights" are for, right?



Autumnvicky said:


> Women wait years for favorable conditions for children. When SHTF how many women would want to have sex? They'd be more focused on survival. Who would help them gather resources to feed herself and unborn infant? Pregnancy and giving birth would because more risky without hospitals to help.


I find that sex calms me and sharpens my senses. I see sex as a form of survival. And sex in a tent out in the wilderness? :2thumb:



beansbullets said:


> View attachment 1961
> 
> 
> I think I will put some in my BOV


I wouldn't mind makin' babies in that thing! Now how to talk the hubs into getting me one...


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*I some how missed this thread and after reading it all I realized there are a lot of people in this forum I've never seen or heard of!! and not newbys... damn...Sex brought out mosr people then talking about a nice new rifle 

Had my snip adventure before most of yawl was born...never regretted it for a second..

At my age I get to going in a shtf bug out and I won't stop for sex, never get going again.. besides I'd be out of breath and sweaty already so why bother  *


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh, Hozay...funny! Yeah, IF I were in my fertile years (had a doctor take care of that at 30 when my last was born) I would not be interested in having anymore while trying to survive. Personally, as a woman experienced with kids, the best situation is where you have an established home base with supplies. 

I guess I have no problem if the younger 20 somethings want to "replenish" our nation, just glad it is not me anymore..after three kids, numerous nieces and nephews, then two grandkids, my body is too tired to replenish anything!!LOL


----------



## Arralanadr1 (Feb 22, 2012)

I think another major point we're all missing here is STDs. There are several out there that don't necessarily kill you in a month or two. Many don't have symptoms other than a little discharge or a rash that can easily be mistaken for bug bites or heat rash. ( yeah I know the area of the body you find them in should make it obvious but you don't always break out where you're " supposed" to)

I know many of you are married or have a significant other. What happens if they don't survive? Sure maybe you've been snipped to prevent pregnancies, but you meet someone else and want to have some fun after a month or two. You don't have a clue WHAT this person has. Not everyone with the clap is going to die even within the first few years if tsrhtf.

Or maybe I'm verbalizing an obvious, unspoken point because it's been a very long week.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Oops sorry. Thought this was a yes or no question!!


----------



## rwc1969 (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Arralanadr1, On a more personal level, yes I am married, and what if? My Biblical beliefs do not permit me to be fooling around with someone I am not married to, and to marry someone who does not share my same beliefs, so this limits my own exposure, can't speak for others though, I just know it won't be an issue for me, no matter what.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Lets see if I remember this.....one - two - three - four - five - sex - seven.....No wait that ain't it, Damn getting old sucks, you forget how to do so much stuf....wait oh yeah sex, that was the subject. Why I remember once while I was in the woods I came across these wee little folks and I believe there were sex of them... no wait there were seven of them and this very pretty girl and they were singing this song about... oh what was that song...oh yeah "it's off for sex we go"... no wait that wasn't it.....Oh never mind. Hey Ada where the heck is my blankie, I need a nap......:gaah:


----------



## LinsRage451 (Mar 4, 2012)

*Great topic*



FatTire said:


> Not to get all porno, but are we including birth control in our preps?


I am a Newbie out here and a licensed LPN so I apologize in advance I speak very candidly (ok bluntly)...Not my particular issue as I had a hysterectomy at age 24 but this is an issue that is becoming hotter and hotter...I see a lot of angles toward condoms (huge fan myself they have numerous uses plus being single none shall pass my gates without one they are more than birth prevention thank you very much, I run a clean ship)
Don't see any of you gents offering vasectomy and while we are discussing repopulation of the planet you might wish to consider complicated birthing events and die offs. This also means I understand that you love your partner/spouse but have you put thoughts into what your plans are if you find yourself "suddenly" single?

:wave:


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

oldvet said:


> Lets see if I remember this.....one - two - three - four - five - sex - seven.....No wait that ain't it, Damn getting old sucks, you forget how to do so much stuf....wait oh yeah sex, that was the subject. Why I remember once while I was in the woods I came across these wee little folks and I believe there were sex of them... no wait there were seven of them and this very pretty girl and they were singing this song about... oh what was that song...oh yeah "it's off for sex we go"... no wait that wasn't it.....Oh never mind. Hey Ada where the heck is my blankie, I need a nap......:gaah:


Lmao...Go to sleep ole' man.


----------



## diannamarsolek (Apr 10, 2012)

berth control you can use blackberry leave tea to abort early DO NOT DRINK IT IF YOU WANT THE KID it dont allways work it can also help if you are late on berthing to start your laber honey and vinegar can be used to help prevent you becoming preg so can butter milk so will the tops of wild carets but that ones dangers also a good old fashioned diafram works


----------



## lilmama (Nov 13, 2010)

I've used a version of the rythm method for two years and never had a problem. When you really don't want more mouths to feed you will do what it takes to make that happen.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

Child=Hope

Hope=Reason to live and keep fighting in desperate times.


----------



## hellrazor762 (May 20, 2012)

I plan to stud myself out for 100 rounds of 7.62 a pop when shtf.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

hellrazor762 said:


> I plan to stud myself out for 100 rounds of 7.62 a pop when shtf.


You would pay that much?:beercheer:


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

hellrazor762 said:


> I plan to stud myself out for 100 rounds of 7.62 a pop when shtf.


That would be a fascinating negotiation to watch.

*approaching a group of strangers

Hello gentlemen, are you aware the advantages of expanding your gene pool? For the low price of 100 rounds I'll mate with your wives or daughters. Tips appreciated.

I think you'd get about three rounds. 2 in the chest, one in the head if they're feeling generous.

Then again if it is a worldwide Sh1T situation maybe you will get an waterworld or postman offer (what is Costner's fascination with those offers?).

Without sperm banks and fertility treatments I think the odds might be about 4-5 times as likely as someone asking you for your love juice today. Which means highly unlikely for most people.

-Yeah probably a way to serious response to a joke post.


----------

